# Oracle DB SQL Code eines View



## Kaiserlein (14. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitze hier vor einer oracle Datenbank, in der ein View generiert wurde.
Was ich brauche ist der sql Code des Views. Alles was ich bisher probiert habe,
zeigt mir nur die entsprechenden Tabellen,.. an. 

Gibt es die Möglichkeit überhaupt bei oracle, bei mysql (hier) scheint es ja auch zu gehen.

Gruß und vielen Dank,
Kaiserlein


----------



## dbwizard (14. April 2009)

Kaiserlein hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich sitze hier vor einer oracle Datenbank, in der ein View generiert wurde.
> Was ich brauche ist der sql Code des Views. Alles was ich bisher probiert habe,
> ...



Hallo,


Welches Tool benutzt du, um "vor der Datenbank" zu sitzen ? Wenn du den SQLDeveloper (Freies Produkt von Oracle) benutzt, kannst du dir das DDL generieren lassen (Dies funktioniert natürlich mit den meisten Entwicklungswerkzeugen)

http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/products/sql/index.html

Alternativ kannst du mit folgenden SQL eine Liste aller Views im Schema bekommen, im Attribut TEXT findest du das gewünschte SQL :


```
SELECT a.view_name, a.text
  FROM sys.all_views a
  WHERE owner = 'mySchema'
```

Gruss


----------



## Kaiserlein (14. April 2009)

Hallo und danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Funktioniert wunderbar.

Bis bald.
Kaiserlein


----------

